# R4i and M3i Real Release Soon



## JPH (Dec 22, 2008)

*R4i and M3i Real Release Soon*
GameKool to have in Stock 





GameKool will have the M3i Real and the R4i available for pre-order soon.
Not much is known about these flashcarts (other than the fact they'll be compatible with the DSi), so I guess we'll find out soon!




GameKool Website



Discuss


----------



## psycoblaster (Dec 22, 2008)

I'll be shocked if the R4i was developed by the official R4 team.


----------



## JPH (Dec 22, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> I'll be shocked if the R4i was developed by the official R4 team.


As will I. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really waiting on more information about the flashcarts. If anyone is able to find any more info about the carts please let me know!


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 22, 2008)

R4 just won't die , it's like a zombie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## golden (Dec 22, 2008)

where's the cyclodsi
?


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 22, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


count me in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they should at least do an update for the DS though.


watch out the R4 zombies are after you....


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 22, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> where's the cyclodsi
> ?






In my DSi =3


BTW IZ GOOD


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 22, 2008)

Lol wut? I got to see if this R4i is for real, this will be awesome and huge FU in Nintendo's face.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 22, 2008)

Why won't the R4 just die..do people just like milking the R4 name? D: And whats with all these i's? I don't care if these flashcards are meant for the DSi, make an original name already instead of keeping the same flashcard name and adding an i at the end! Some creativity people!


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Dec 22, 2008)

Now everything's going to have an "i" at the _end_ of their product names!  

Can't wait for the iHACKi now.


----------



## Perseid (Dec 22, 2008)

What are these people doing? The R4 and M3 Real aren't firmware upgradeable. So unless they changed the carts significantly(which I doubt) I wouldn't recommend anyone buy these for months until we see what Nintendo does.

Sincerely,
Perseidi


----------



## al3000 (Dec 22, 2008)

some random guy out for a quick buck has probably just slapped the r4 firmware inside a commercial rom like that ttds hackjob. but maybe there's more too it since it took em a while


----------



## superdude (Dec 22, 2008)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Lol wut? I got to see if this R4i is for real, this will be awesome and huge FU in Nintendo's face.



ha lol that would be awesome


----------



## Covarr (Dec 22, 2008)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quote nesting FTW. I can't bring myself to believe that this might be the real R4 team.

That doesn't mean it will be crap, but frankly I don't see R4 as a worthwhile investment anymore now that other better products are on the market for cheaper, such as DSTT and Acekard.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Dec 22, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Why won't the R4 just die..do people just like milking the R4 name? D: And whats with all these i's? I don't care if these flashcards are meant for the DSi, make an original name already instead of keeping the same flashcard name and adding an i at the end! Some creativity people!



what about "i" at the start? 

"hey your ipod is way too loud youl blow and eardrum like that!"
"man dont worry, by the time that happens, the ihear will be cool"


----------



## tangyi (Dec 22, 2008)

really a big bomb...
so all of the flash karts come out in such a short time, is there anything strange?

hehe... all of them are using soft-hacking...


----------



## shansoft (Dec 22, 2008)

funny that I dont even find M3i Real information..

even off their website...


----------



## enarky (Dec 22, 2008)

If these _really_ come from M3/R4 they better update their old carts firmware, too.

I hope people won't fall for them again.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 22, 2008)

The R4i is technically speaking _not _being developed by the original team as such, simply because the R4 team no longer exists, they disbanded months ago. It is being produced in 1 of the 3 factories in which all R4's are manufactured along with the R4 III and R4 SDHC. These factories do have small "teams" working on the loader with access to the source code, but don't generally speaking release major firmware revisions. These carts are simply made to turn a quick profit.

What I just said can pretty much go for the M3i Real too. This is also why the carts do not necessarily appear on the official websites. 

Also, I wouldn't be surprised if the R4i used the same method to get working on the DSi as the TTDSi, by hacking up an original game ROM.


----------



## enarky (Dec 22, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> The R4i is technically speaking _not _being developed by the original team as such, simply because the R4 team no longer exists, they disbanded months ago.


Do you have an idea who's behind those teams? I mean, I highly doubt that they form out of thin air, when they "disband" that means that they no longer got paid. It'd be quite interesting to know that.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 22, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> Now everything's going to have an "i" at the _end_ of their product names!
> 
> Can't wait for the iHACKi now.


I'm wating for an iWiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!iiiiiiieyeeye!!!1111oneoneoneoneeyeoneye.  

But seriously, I'm not diggin' the "i[_product name_]i" sandwiches.  Not cool.


----------



## Rob_Threat (Dec 22, 2008)

shansoft said:
			
		

> funny that I dont even find M3i Real information..
> 
> even off their website...



m3adapter.com isn't often updated. their Chinese site mentioned it a weeks ago.


----------



## fengfeng (Dec 22, 2008)

AK2i, DSTTi, or R4I,M3i. People woke up and found more and more "i" card which can be used.

It is very common that all the flashcard producers want more people to buy their items, so they will create some card usable on DSi.

R4 or M3 team will take their measurements if more people are adapted  to DSi. 

mercy DSi, mercy Nintendo.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 22, 2008)

Yay! Now all the clones will have DSi cards. >_>



			
				Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> Now everything's going to have an "i" at the _end_ of their product names!
> 
> Can't wait for the iHACKi now.
> Wiii
> ...


In fact I would be surprised if it _didn't_


----------



## rikuumi (Dec 22, 2008)

itouchdsi nice..


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 22, 2008)

rikuumi said:
			
		

> itouchdsi nice..


mmmm.... TouchDS iSandwichi


----------



## superbob (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't know if it's true, but I just hope my freshly acquired M3 real's loader will still be updated if the M3i Real would come out. I don't want it to finish like the M3 Simply (last update on april '08) ...




It would be very iDisappointingi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 22, 2008)

Great, the M3 Real on DSi! I wonder if they'll make it ready for the future. It would be a shame if they don't.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 22, 2008)

The R4i is definately not developed by the official team.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 22, 2008)

superbob said:
			
		

> I don't know if it's true, but I just hope my freshly acquired M3 real's loader will still be updated if the M3i Real would come out. I don't want it to finish like the M3 Simply (last update on april '08) ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but the M3 Simply was just an R4 "clone" (not really a clone I guess, but it got the same updates). The support for the M3 Slot-2 carts has been pretty good. Not to mention that the M3i Real will probably use the same updates as the M3 Real.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 22, 2008)

R4 has just become a name like hulk hogan in the wwe
It's a good way of getting newcomers to buy the carts since ppl still go for popularity and not features like "i" once did.
"i" don't think they will have better features except tht games will work like how normally they are required to.
P.S - We should have the names Gbatempi, Shaunj66i and Costelloi introduced too


----------



## Upperleft (Dec 22, 2008)

Wait, what? 
don't tell me that they've made an R4 clone that's compatible with the DSi ...  damn cloners, they're better than the originals


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 22, 2008)

I wonder what happened to Yasu, and where the hell is team Cyclo DS!?!?! I hope these cards are good aswell.


----------



## imgod22222 (Dec 22, 2008)

I think team cyclo is waiting for the first DSi game to come out (afaik it hasn't happened) and the DSi Scene to mature somewhat. (Libraries for camera control for auto-backlight features?)

After all, CycloDS emerged finally after
1) The race to get full download-play compatibility
2) All the NinjaDS revisions that were made to attempt higher DLP compat
3) I think Acekard and Acekard+ were superceded for the same reason

and then CycloDS came on the Scene with full DLP support, and later came in with RTS and a gamut of other great features

If Team Cyclo is as good as I think they are, they're not going to release a shoddy product that will ruin their name. They'll take time to release the best DSi flashcart because ATM i think they're the best DS flashcart (unless I'm wrong--I haven't read up on flashcarts lately, I'm fairly content with my M3 Perfect)


----------



## superbob (Dec 22, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> superbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope so, but I must have a little doubt also, espacially because the hardware will be different (to be able to run on DSi)...


----------



## naveedy (Dec 22, 2008)

I hope atleast the cyclo ds or m3 real will have some new features!!!


----------



## superrob (Dec 22, 2008)

Lol.... who would be stupid enough to buy a R4i?
And some names is going to sound stupid with i behind it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iTouchi x'D


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 22, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Lol.... who would be stupid enough to buy a R4i?
> And some names is going to sound stupid with i behind it
> 
> 
> ...



LOL

"iTouchi"

"CycloDS Evolutioni"


héhé

But, I would like to have some R4i Website to look at instead of a gameshop


----------



## Link5084 (Dec 22, 2008)

Why can't these teams actually wait until the DSi is released in America? Then they can find out all they have to work with it and get their flashcarts to not be blocked by Nintendo's updates and other exclusive DSi features. The R4i and M3i Real will definitely not be worth your time if it's just going to be the same like the Acekard 2i. Be compatible with DSi, but essentially the same product as before with no extra features and could be blocked with an update.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2008)

NO!!! God damn it. I have done everything to get the R4 off the market. Wai oh wai does it keep coming back?!!!!!!!11111


----------



## Legobot (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm content with my DS lite and R4 card. It's never been a problem with me


----------



## shansoft (Dec 22, 2008)

Rob_Threat said:
			
		

> shansoft said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I check 2 of their chinese site, not on it...


----------



## amptor (Dec 22, 2008)

M3 Real is a great flash card, good to see work continuing on those.  I was amazed that the thing wasn't vaporware to begin with.  Things like this usually turn out that way.


----------



## spleenandpie (Dec 22, 2008)

lol itouch-i


----------



## DaMummy (Dec 22, 2008)

who the hell still uses r4 and m3 these days? arent those companies from the ds phat days? i think its time to upgrade people....


----------



## maglaro (Dec 22, 2008)

this is crazy i just bought a new m3 and now i have to get the m3i real?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 22, 2008)

DaMummy said:
			
		

> who the hell still uses r4 and m3 these days? arent those companies from the ds phat days? i think its time to upgrade people....


M3 is from GBA days, but get your facts straight..There is nothing similar in R4 and M3 Real..
M3 Real is very much active cart with updates and support! No reason to upgrade from it whatsoever!

And I'm using it..


----------



## Banger (Dec 22, 2008)

I still have and use my R4 once in a while. Never had an issue. Always plays the newest games with out effort and with out patching and until the time comes that it does not play a game with out patching I will think about updating...


But the fact is I do not play my DS much and do not play many games so I shall continue to use it... Thanks for your concern though.


----------



## maglaro (Dec 23, 2008)

carts like these will probably get blocked but why not sd cart slot?


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 23, 2008)

maglaro said:
			
		

> this is crazy i just bought a new m3 and now i have to get the m3i real?


unless you have a DSi then you are fine

those carts are only for DSi


----------



## Banger (Dec 23, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> maglaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only? They should work on the other lines of DS as well. At least that is the case with the new Acekard.


----------



## MicShadow (Dec 23, 2008)

I honestly thought (and hoped) I wouldnt ever see the R4 on the front page of GBATemp again, or in my house as a sold it. Only one of them has come true


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Dec 23, 2008)

DaMummy said:
			
		

> who the hell still uses r4 and m3 these days? arent those companies from the ds phat days? i think its time to upgrade people....



It's the M3DS Real. The one you're thinking of is the M3 Simply.


----------



## updowners (Dec 23, 2008)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> Yay! Now all the clones will have DSi cards. >_>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think harder.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 23, 2008)

updowners said:
			
		

> agentgamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



iPlaystationi

tought hard.


----------



## King_of_kings (Dec 23, 2008)

The r4ds is like a zombie isn't it.
but it is a zombie that is still milking the cash cow.
When I get a DSi I will buy either the AceKardi or the DSTTi.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 23, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Lol.... who would be stupid enough to buy a R4i?
> Noobs of course
> 
> 
> ...


Stop that, iPikachui


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 23, 2008)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loled hard when I read this XD


----------



## unz (Dec 23, 2008)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> (...) iPikachui


Gesundheit!

One question I have to ask is - Why on Earth is anyone even _considering_ buying one of these cards? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They all look _completely_ dodgy.

Even if they do work as advertised, one DSi firmware update from the big N, and the party's over.


----------



## geokilla (Dec 23, 2008)

R4 will never die. There's simply too much demand for it, whether they're real or fake R4s.

I know people who are dead set on getting R4s and saying how bad the other karts are is because it doesn't have the 100% claim that all games would run fine on it. R4 is simply too popular in the market, so R4 is here to stay, whether we like it or not. However, we all know that the R4 is probably the crappiest flash kart in the market.

I was at a store today with my friend who was getting his Wii back from getting it modified. A couple customers came in and they were all looking for R4s. The store was sold out of R4 so he told them about DSTT, and the customers were just going like " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DSTT?" The owner had to explain it, he even said that the R4 is more popular so that's the reason why they're sold out. DSTT is probably the 2nd more popular flash kart because it's sold in stores. In the end, because R4 started this whole flash kart thing, people will think R4 is the best, even if you do tell them that it's one of the worst flash karts on the market now compared to AceKard or SuperCard or M3.


----------



## superdude (Dec 23, 2008)

unz said:
			
		

> agentgamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they're noobs some people buy R4 colnes without knowing and then they do this


----------



## shansoft (Dec 23, 2008)

unz said:
			
		

> agentgamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




actually I dont quite think that way..

it is possible for them to patch it, but it is hard to find a way to block it..

the new firmware update 1.2J still allowing acekard 2i to bypass it..

so I dont really think it will be that easy for Nintendo to patch it...

also, you can reverse your firmware all the time from options


----------



## Rob_Threat (Dec 23, 2008)

shansoft said:
			
		

> Rob_Threat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it's not featured, it's mentioned. first uttered in the Chinese Sakura upcoming release news. it's listed in the Sakura section of download area as well.

http://www.gbalpha.cn/China/GBalpha_news/h...2008-12/147.htm

http://www.gbalpha.cn/China/GBalpha_Downlo...asp?SoftID=2907


----------



## pilotwangs (Dec 23, 2008)

Wasn't expecting the R4i!

Doubt i'll get it though.


----------



## Fat D (Dec 23, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> DaMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, there is - They can use each other's DLDI driver read-only, so there need to be similarities in the reading routines.


----------



## enarky (Dec 23, 2008)

Fat D said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? You can use R4/M3 Simply DLDI with M3 Real? Or was that some kind of misunderstanding?


----------



## Dizzy Doom (Dec 24, 2008)

I think he meant the read-only version, meaning you can only read (not write).


----------



## MadClaw (Dec 24, 2008)

Well the Dsi has Firmware updates if im correct, so nintendo will just keep blocking the Flashcards With firmware updates so you will keep on having to wait for updates on your Cards or just dont update your dsi well w/e for me Ds lite FTW!


----------



## dfgged (Dec 24, 2008)

You know I was thinking about getting an R4 too...
Whats the point now, might as well just get the iTouch which is what I'm planning to do.


----------



## enarky (Dec 24, 2008)

Dizzy Doom said:
			
		

> I think he meant the read-only version, meaning you can only read (not write).


I got that. It's interesting enough that R4/M3 Simply DLDI can be used on M3 Real at all. That means they're not so different.


----------



## Narin (Dec 24, 2008)

You can read files on Sakura when patched with another flashcard's DLDI file but you can't load homebrew or games on it due to the loader checking and expecting the M3 Real hardware.

Also I suggest you stay away from the R4i, its a clone of the R4i with a modified boot loader so it works on the DSi and I bet you with the quality of the clone cards on the market now, that this is made very cheap and doesn't have flashable hardware like all the other R4 clones. Meaning that once Nintendo releases an update to block it, there is no way it can be updated to work on the DSi anymore. Meaning you just bought yourself a useless hunk of plastic.


----------



## alex (Dec 25, 2008)

geokilla said:
			
		

> R4 will never die. There's simply too much demand for it, whether they're real or fake R4s.
> 
> I know people who are dead set on getting R4s and saying how bad the other karts are is because it doesn't have the 100% claim that all games would run fine on it. R4 is simply too popular in the market, so R4 is here to stay, whether we like it or not. However, we all know that the R4 is probably the crappiest flash kart in the market.
> 
> ...


What kind of store sells flashcarts?!(not online)


----------



## Monkey01 (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19234
Now at dealextreme..


----------



## Evan123456789 (Mar 31, 2009)

The R4 team have made probably the best and reliable flashcard ever... in it's time. I have to say a lot of companies sort of copied the R4 but i can't blame them it's just business. Because the R4 team Dissolved in Mid 2008 I'm definitely not buying The r4i For now it looks like the Acekard 2i is the best and most reliable DSi flashcard


----------



## ZaneF7 (Apr 18, 2009)

I just recieved the R4i  as shown in this website http://r4i-sdhc.com/downloade.asp... I have been able to get every game I tried to put on except Grand theft Auto China Town to work.

I have over 15 games on so far and everything is smooth.

I will be able to post some pictures or maybe a video later today or tomorrow.

But I just posted this to let everyone know that the R4i DOES WORK and I have had no problems so far.

You can ask me questions if you guys want


----------



## TheNeck (Apr 18, 2009)

Just wondering, where did you purchase your R4i from? RHS?

Thanks for the info i rather get an R4i then the Acekard 2i or EZ Vi.


----------

